# Rental Car Pick Up and Return to Different City



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone rented a car via Priceline and returned the car to a different city?  Can this be accomplished via Priceline?

Anyone have any strategies to obtain the best price for a car rental with airport pick up and delivery being in different cities?

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt you can accomplish this on Priceline because the dialogue box doesn't even give you the option.

I've done this several times, but usually with cities that are nearby.  For instance, I've picked up in Dayton and dropped off in Cincinnati. I've picked up in Kona, Big Island and dropped off in Hilo, Big Island.   Those were common enough that they didn't incur any additional fees.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't say about Priceline or other online bidding sites. But I've done this a couple of times, usually for an additional $40 (or so) "drop charge."

I don't think I was ever able to arrange for that with an ONLINE reservation. I had to call the pickup facility directly, and it sounded like this was kind of on a "subject to availability" basis. Naturally, your experience might vary.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 7, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I doubt you can accomplish this on Priceline because the dialogue box doesn't even give you the option.


When you go to the car rental section at Priceline, there is a link for "different drop off location or one-way rental".  If you click that link a dialog box opens that allows input of different locations.

If you click on "name your own price" for car rentals, the dialog box that opens also allows input of separate pickup and drop off locations.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When you go to the car rental section at Priceline, there is a link for "different drop off location or one-way rental".  If you click that link a dialog box opens that allows input of different locations.
> 
> If you click on "name your own price" for car rentals, the dialog box that opens also allows input of separate pickup and drop off locations.



Steve,

Thanks for the info.  I'm going to try that. 

Will post the outcome.


Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Dottie (Jun 8, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm going to try that.
> 
> ...



It works.  I used it on Priceline a couple of years ago when returning from a cruise.  Picked up in Lauderdale, dropped in Orlando for about $25.  So far I have not found a way to drop in Ocala.  Will try again.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 8, 2011)

Our travel plans have changed and I've decided to do pick-up and drop-off at the same airport location.

However, prior to our change in plans, I did some investigating of the pick up in Raleigh, NC and drop-off in Richmond, VA. I checked with Hertz, Hotwire, and Kayak.  All three sites were from $200 to $500 more expensive for drop-off in Richmond as opposed to pick-up and drop-off in Raleigh. While I did not submit a Priceline bid for this - based on prices I saw at the 3 mentioned
websites - I think it would have been much more than a $25 or $50 added fee for drop-off in Richmond.

So I think some different variables factor in the price, such as distance of the drop-off city from the pick-up city.

Thanks for everyone's help.

Richard


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 8, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Our travel plans have changed and I've decided to do pick-up and drop-off at the same airport location.
> 
> However, prior to our change in plans, I did some investigating of the pick up in Raleigh, NC and drop-off in Richmond, VA. I checked with Hertz, Hotwire, and Kayak.  All three sites were from $200 to $500 more expensive for drop-off in Richmond as opposed to pick-up and drop-off in Raleigh. While I did not submit a Priceline bid for this - based on prices I saw at the 3 mentioned
> websites - I think it would have been much more than a $25 or $50 added fee for drop-off in Richmond.
> ...



An important factor is where the rental company has surplus and shortage.  If they need to move cars in the direction that you ate going they will reduce or even skip the drop charge.  If your rental is going the wrong direction, they increase the drop fee.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was charged an additional $90 last February for picking up at Orlando International Airport and returning to Miami Int'l.

Enterprise was the agency.


----------

